# Comet . . .



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

This made me tear up cause I can imagine how sad my kids would be if anything happened to Storm and we weren't able to afford his care. Do you have a link you can share to AGA's site if we want to donate?

TIA!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his little heart. I hope some kind people help this poor guy out so that he can go home to his family. I'm impressed that the kids gave up their x-mas money for him. If I can find a mailing address I can possibly send a few bucks.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Comet*

Bless AGA for helping Comet and this family!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Here is the link to Comet's page. Down at the bottom of the pagae is a link to his paypal account.

Orphan Golden Retrievers at Adopt a Golden Atlanta - Golden Retriever Rescue Organization Serving the Southeast

If you prefer to mail a check, please mark it for Comet and send it to: 
Adopt a Golden Atlanta, P.O. Box 420256, Atlanta, Georgia 30342-9998 

Thank you for your willingness to help this guy and his family out. AGA updates their site from time to time but I will try and get some additional updates to add to this thread so everyone can follow Comet's progress.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will try to bump this up daily but if not if you will Terry that would be great. What a great thing to do for AGA for Comet and his family.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I will send a check out first thing in the morning! Glad to help .


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i went to the website, filled out the form (i do have paypal) and was sent to a white page with some computer speak on it that i couldn't translate. is it because i have a mac? was afraid to try again, didn't want to double donate.
thanx
beth, moose and angel


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry--don't know anything about a MAC--can anyone else on here help? I will try and find out what might have happened mainegirl and send you something. I understand the kids' grandmother sent in another $50 to add to the kids' Christmas money.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Donated!*

I sent my donation and I hope Comet gets all the help that he can and be returned to his family. Good luck Comet!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

mainegirl (and anyone else having trouble w/ link on website): I received the following in response to my inquiry from AGA:

_She can go directly to __www.paypal.com__ and click on Sent Money and select Gift which does not charge them a fee. Send money to_
_[email protected]__. There should be a space where she can make a small note if it is for Comet or general donation. If not, she can then email a note to the same email address and say she has made a donation, who for and how much and they will match it up._

_Tell her thank you so much._


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just bumping up for the day . . .


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

That was so thoughtful of AGA to give him back to his family as long as everything works out.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Not only do I feel sorry for the kids, I can see where I could have been (would be???) in the same boat myself. I don't know how expensive the surgery is, but I'm sure it is quite expensive. How awful to save a pup, fall in love and have to give him up.

I'll chip in some of my "Copper's fund".


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Update on Comet: Donations raised thus far $995. 

Website update: _XRays revealed both of Comet's hips have to have FHO surgery. His knees are fine but are sore due to compensating for his hips. He is having surgery on one hip today and will have his second hip done in two weeks. Comet will also have to under go weeks of physical therapy but his prognosis is good once he has the surgeries and is healed. He will be out of pain and will be able to run like the wind. And, he will never have hip problems again. Due to a very kind vet, we have been able to reduce the amount we need to raise to $3,000 and that includes his physical therapy. Please help us get this pup back to his family by making a donation to the Comet Fund. We will post photos of his journey to being pain free soon. _


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bumping for Comet.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bumping up for Comet.

Also, saw that I made a mistake on total donations to date--$945.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Comet.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Latest update on Comet, donations at $1,125.00: 

_1/22 UPDATE: COMET HAD HIS SECOND HIP SURGERY TODAY AND CAME THROUGH WITH FLYING COLORS. NOW IT IS REHAB ALL THE WAY. HE IS GETTING COLD LASER TREATMENTS NOW TO HELP HEALING AND WILL THEN GET HOT COMPRESSES AND START HIS STRETCHING AND WALKING EXERCISES. WE STILL HAVE TO RAISE THE REMAINDER OF HIS MONEY. HE IS ALMOST HALF WAY TO HIS GOAL. PLEASE GIVE A DONATION IN HIS HONOR SO WE CAN GET HIM BACK TO HIS FAMILY. _


----------

